# 5 cách bảo quản nệm lò xo



## Chin Chin (9/5/19)

Nệm lò xo là dòng nệm phổ biến đối với đa số người tiêu dùng. Tuy nhiên nhiều gia đình dùng nệm lò xo nhưng không biết cách chăm sóc và bảo quản khiến cho tấm nệm mau hư hỏng và không phát huy được các tính năng vượt trội của nệm. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ chia sẻ cho các bạn 5 cách bảo quản nệm lò xo, đảm bảo chất lượng nệm dài lâu và mang lại những giấc ngủ tốt nhất cho gia đình bạn.





5 Cách Bảo Quản Nệm Lò Xo​
*1. Ổn định vị trí và đặt nệm đúng cách*
Nệm lò xo đều có hình dạng và kết cấu nguyên khối, kích thước và trọng lượng nặng hơn những chất liệu khác, chính vì thế, chúng ta nên đặt nệm ở một vị trí cố định trong phòng ngủ, hạn chế di chuyển để đảm bảo chất lượng của nệm và đỡ tốn công khi phải cần đến 2 người để di chuyển nệm.

Chú ý đặt nệm ở một mặt phẳng, không nhấp nhô, tốt nhất là sử dụng giường ngủ để nâng đỡ tấm nệm lò xo tốt hơn. Bạn cũng có thể đặt trực tiếp trên nền nhà, nhưng hãy trang bị thêm một tấm chiếu lót ở dưới nệm để tránh ẩm mốc, sản sinh vi khuẩn vào nệm, gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe trong thời gian dài sử dụng.

Khi sử dụng giường, kích thước của nệm phải phù hợp với lòng giường, không được quá hẹp hoặc dư quá nhiều. Kích thước hợp lý sẽ giúp tấm nệm phát huy tốt chức năng, hạn chế hư hỏng và kéo dài được tuổi thọ của nệm.

*2. Chống thấm và trầy xước*
Không nên để tấm nệm lò xo của bạn trần trụi mà sử dụng được lâu dài nhé, bạn cần sử dụng thêm ga trải ngoài việc chống bụi bẩn vào nệm, ga trải cần có thêm tính năng chống thấm để phòng ngừa những tình huống phát sinh như đổ chất lỏng vào nệm hoặc trẻ nhỏ tè dằm trên nệm. Khi vệ sinh áo nệm cũng dễ dàng và tiện lợi hơn nếu cứ liên tục vệ sinh những vết dơ đã thấm vào trong nệm. Việc bọc nệm còn hạn chế trầy xước, giữ nệm luôn trông như lúc mới mua, tăng cường tính thẩm mỹ cho giường ngủ của bạn.

*3. Xoay trở nệm định kỳ*
Nệm lò xo có kết cấu phân bổ trong lực đều trên nệm, khi sử dụng một thời gian dài mà không xoay trở chiều nệm sẽ xảy ra tình trạng mất cân bằng trên từng vùng nệm. Lời khuyên cho bạn là cách 3 tháng hãy xoay chiều và đổi bề mặt nệm 1 lần, việc này giúp tăng tuổi thọ của lò xo và mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu hơn khi ngủ.





Nệm lò xo Liên Á hiện đại, nâng đỡ tối đa, chất liệu ngoại nhập cao cấp​
*4. Bảo vệ kết cấu lò xo bên trong nệm*
Được hình thành từ những lớp lò xo xoắn chuyên biệt, kết cấu định hình ổn định, nhưng nếu không biết cách bảo quản sẽ khiến nệm bị méo mó hoặc biến dạng, khiến cho giấc ngủ của bạn trở nên khó chịu, không thoải mái như ban đầu. Chính vì thế, bạn phải luôn ghi nhớ việc bảo vệ kết cấu bền vững cho nệm. Hạn chế nhún, nhảy, tác động lực mạnh vào nệm thường xuyên. lò xo bên trong sẽ dễ bị gãy, xô lệch so với vị trí ban đầu. Hãy là người tiêu dùng thông minh nhé!

*5. Vệ sinh nệm thường xuyên*
Chiếc nệm là vật dụng mà chúng ta sử dụng hằng đêm, nếu không biết cách vệ sinh thường xuyên sẽ khiến nệm phát sinh vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn và có mùi hôi khó chịu ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và sức khỏe. Mỗi tuần nên tháo áo nệm giặt giũ thơm tho, bên cạnh đó cũng nên phơi nệm cho thoáng khí nhưng tránh phơi trực tiếp dưới ánh nắng mặt trời, sẽ gây hư hỏng nệm. Bụi bẩn bên trong nệm cần được hút sạch, có thể sử dụng máy hút bụi, nệm ướt có thể dùng máy sấy tóc hong khô nệm, chú ý mức nhiệt nhẹ, nóng quá sẽ làm nệm bị hư hỏng.

Nếu bạn không có thời gian để vệ sinh nệm, xử lý các vết ố vàng, mùi hôi thì hãy sử dụng dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm tận nhà, chuyên nghiệp của Thegioinem.com:

- Phục vụ tận nhà từ 8h-20h tất cả các ngày trong tuần (trừ ngày lễ, tết).
- Quy trình giặt nệm chuyên nghiệp, làm sạch hiệu quả, hút sạch chất bẩn sâu trong nệm, thảm, ghế sofa…
- Trang thiết bị giặt hiện đại.
- Dung dịch làm sạch chuyên dụng, diệt khuẩn an toàn, loại bỏ hoàn toàn vết bẩn bám và diệt khuẩn, an toàn, không gây hại.
- Nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình.
- Giá thành dịch vụ cạnh tranh.

►►►Hotline: 0906 369 325





Dịch vụ vệ sinh chăn, ga, gối, nệm, sofa tận nhà, chuyên nghiệp​


----------

